# Fireboard vs Tappeque (Or other options)



## idsmokethat (Jul 14, 2018)

Hello all,

I have used an iGrill2 for the past 4 or 5 years and am ready to upgrade.  Bluetooth doesn't reach my entire house, so it's difficult to watch a football game on Sundays and monitor my smoker unless I leave my phone halfway up the staircase...

I feel confident that I want to go with a wifi option (although I'm still considering some that have dedicated receivers like the Mavericks).  

I am mostly leaning towards the Fireboard, but I hear a LOT of positives about the Tappeque.  Does anyone have any experience with these?  Know of any good sales?  6 probes sounds great, but I'm not sure I'd ever really need 6 probes.

Smoke on!


----------



## dcecil (Jul 14, 2018)

I have heard good things about the fireboard.  Guys on here that have them love them.  That would have been my choice but I was put off by not seeing a use for all the options.  Don’t think I would ever use half of the ports.  I went with thermoworks smoke.  I love it.  I carry the receiver around in my pocket.  Keeps a very accurate grate temp and IT


----------



## dr k (Jul 14, 2018)

idsmokethat said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have used an iGrill2 for the past 4 or 5 years and am ready to upgrade.  Bluetooth doesn't reach my entire house, so it's difficult to watch a football game on Sundays and monitor my smoker unless I leave my phone halfway up the staircase...
> 
> ...


Pop's did a review on Silipower or Morpilot and I have reviewed  one titled Soraken that all three have the same probes you can look up here. For bluetooth these have superb range unlike the bluetooth on the Mes electric smokers  and older bluetooth therms.


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 14, 2018)

I have the Tappecue and like it, It is through wifi or offline that hooks up to your pc or smartphone.  I had some difficulties setting up the offline mode and contacted them to sort it out and was walked through it. They answered my questions and am very happy with their customer service. I have used all 4 ports in smokes and things worked great. Don't know if I would go more but there is not enough room in my smoker for more either. I also use the thermopro TP-20 depending on what and where I am. I am also happy with this unit as well.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 14, 2018)

I have never used a Tappeque, but I do own a Fireboard.
It is a very good therm & I think the company is going to keep developing accessories for the therm.
They now have a pit controller that will work with a Guru fan & it's just a hardware upgrade & can be done over the internet. I also think they are working on a humidity controller.
I have had it about 1 year & haven't had any problems with it.
However I must add that my GoTo therm is a Thermoworks Smoke.
It is a real heavy duty workhorse, but it only has 2 probes, which in most cases is all I need!
Al


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 19, 2018)

I ordered a fireboard Yesterday.  I like the fact it has 6ft probes since my smoker is 60 inches long.  I also got 3 extensions so I can place the unit away on one side run the cable under the front rack and insert the probe in the opposite side and warmer box if needed. I sold some As giants Tickets I had as I couldn't attend due to the fact my smoker got delivered the same evening as the game. just about Even trade straight across.  still had a few bucks left for lotto


----------



## tripleq (Jan 26, 2021)

Reviving this one. I bought the original Tappaque and used it for more than a year when I got a FireBoard as a gift. I've been using the FireBoard regularly for the last two years  and about a year ago the probe inputs started dieing, fast forward to now, I have only one probe left that's functional and its out of warranty so I dugout my old tappaque and it's still going strong. 
So I liked the FireBoard mainly because of the 2 extra probes but in terms of robustness... when I replace it, it will probably be with the new Tappaque.


----------

